# Graco versus Titan



## McGregor (Nov 5, 2013)

I have been using Graco for about 10 years now with no problem, but when I see Titan and Titan products around, I wonder how good they are compared to Graco…

So, Titan versus Graco, Graco versus Titan?....


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I like Graco. Every quality contractor I've worked for uses it (means nothing), and I have 6. 
Graco is known for making pumps, pumps are one of the most important parts of your spray rig. What's titan known for?


----------



## mr4pt (Jan 19, 2015)

Graco

Made in USA, quality pumps, parts and accessories available at almost any paint store


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

McGregor said:


> I have been using Graco for about 10 years now with no problem, but when I see Titan and Titan products around, I wonder how good they are compared to Graco…
> 
> 
> 
> So, Titan versus Graco, Graco versus Titan?....



Comparing the 2 is very much like comparing Ford vs Chevy. You'll have lifelong users of each who swear THEIRS is better, but if you've had no prob with Graco for the last decade, don't change a thang. 

Stick with who brung ya.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Titan. All the way 

Graco is fine but if you don't have the tip straight it spews paint out as you pull the trigger. (In my limited use of graco machines


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

I have 2 titan 440's and a backup graco x9 home depot special as a backup, well guess which of the 3 sprayers I am using lol. I also have a Graco 395 that had only been repacked a couple of times in it's very long and productive life and ran out of material one night and came back the next morning and it was cranking away after it lost it's seal. It was hot and it damaged the packings and piston rod and have yet to rebuild it but should have long ago for all the down time with the Titans.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

After 30 years of selling, repairing, cleaning, renting, and even using just about every airless brand there is, if I were to buy one it would be Graco all the way. Not by a wide margin mind you, but they always seem to out last every other brand. I rented a Duron branded Graco 390 for 3-4 years, usually 3 or 4 days a week, and all I had to do was make sure it was clean and repacked every spring. I was pissed when Duron in Ohio was bought by PPG and I had to give it up. It was a serious cash cow.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Proalliance coatings said:


> After 30 years of selling, repairing, cleaning, renting, and even using just about every airless brand there is, if I were to buy one it would be Graco all the way. Not by a wide margin mind you, but they always seem to out last every other brand. I rented a Duron branded Graco 390 for 3-4 years, usually 3 or 4 days a week, and all I had to do was make sure it was clean and repacked every spring. I was pissed when Duron in Ohio was bought by PPG and I had to give it up. It was a serious cash cow.


oops, sorry it was a Duron branded 395. The 390 was a box store special.


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

Isn't Graco made in USA, Titan made in china. Kinda narrows the choice for me.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Purdys.
And whites


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

I like Titan, never had an issue. It was a 50/50 split decision at the time of purchase. A free elite gun sold me. If I had of chose Graco I'd probably love it as well.


----------



## clermontpainting (Feb 25, 2013)

I have two gracos
and two titans I don't see a big difference between them.


----------



## JoeAntilla (Mar 14, 2014)

clermontpainting said:


> I have two gracos
> and two titans I don't see a big difference between them.



Same with me, although the Graco headquarters is only half an hour from my home. So, all the local, cool guys buy the Gracos. I'm somewhere in between, like them both. (Ford vs. Chevy)


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

I have owned many titans as well as Greco. As far as using them i don't see me much of a difference. Last 3 i have gotten was titan. Just got a new 640. I normally buy titan because there cost me less from my rep as well as parts and items are cheaper. For example a new 50 foot hose and a LX-80 gun combo from titan is around 199 here. Same thing from Greco was 284. I do like how titan has a sealed piston on there models to keep it clean. And how titan comes with a stock life time pump/piston/motor warranty. As far as using them you wont see a difference at all. Like every 1 else said Ford vs Chev. Punch the gas they both go forwards


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

If you get some free chit from Titan, don't hesitate to go that way. Maybe bring that up to the person selling it to you.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Proalliance coatings said:


> If you get some free chit from Titan, don't hesitate to go that way. Maybe bring that up to the person selling it to you.


The Titan reps almost always have a few tips in their trunk. You didn't hear that from me though.


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

Ok so I looked at my old Graco Super Nova and it was manufactured in 1983, I got it from a guy I worked for and he had used it for about 10 years pretty often before I got it, as I mentioned earlier it ran all night with no material. I think the motor is still ok but most everything else would need rebuilt/replaced.
I took it to a shop and they took it all apart and gave me a quote of like 800.00 to rebuild it and looking at a few parts it might be about 400.00 in parts to rebuild perhaps a bit cheaper. I am thinking 300 I would really consider it but could be a gamble.

Now I always turn off, unplug, and release the pressure before I leave, I seriously could have burned the house down as I was using an oil based product.


----------



## luny2nz (Nov 14, 2008)

Is Titan made in China? I would not have bought mine if I had known that 
Titan 440i and Graco 595 are the ones I keep in the van.
I like the Graco better-vertical filter is easier to clean, and the cart is better for one person to move it around with a five.
At the shop I have a Spee-Flo 5500,graco utra 750, for heavier bodied material and bigger jobs. And two older diaphragm pumps,one for oil base and one for lacquer. 
And a four stage hvlp(having a brain fart cant remember the name) that I cant use because it needs a gun


----------



## the paintman (Feb 3, 2012)

In 30 years I have used almost everything. Titan, Graco, Airlessco, Hero. You canadians know that name. Isn't it made up there. I had an electric one years ago and rented a gas one last week with the same diaphram pump on it mine had. I was amazed to see it. I have only seen 2 in 30 years. Mine and this rental. Up until last week I Had not seen one since mine 10 years ago.

But here is my opinion. And up front I am primarily a gas guy (even though i have several electrics too) because I do a lot of commercial work and cant deal with lack of electric. Even when we did NC i switched to Gas on multi tenant stuff because the carpenters and every other guy had thier cords plugged into one temp pole and those big ass saws and our big pumps kicking on the same time would constantly throw a breaker. Killed production. Almost killed people. Wore me out walking back and forth. Ready to fight. Seriously we had some serious pull the other guys damn cord out face to face shoutin matches back in the day. Over that crap. We got gas before we killed or got killed. WE are talking some serious money making production down here. Time is money.

I hired a guy that walked on the job just because he brought a gas Titan Power Twin to the table. Never met him or the machine before. But it was love at first sight. And I mean the machine. It had the longest slowest stroke i had ever seen. And packed a punch. Still talking about the machine guys. I know what yur thinkin. LOL! This was a good 30 years ago. I was not even in business yet. In that stage where I was becoming an indepedent contractor but not fully vested. Feet in the water. 
But The first Gas I bought was a Graco 3500 I think. I think about 20 years ago. I still have it. But I honestly could not wait to afford to get the Speeflo Power Twin with its gas/electric converible motor set up. (it was not even a Titan back then) It took a while but I finally had enough gumption and money to buy one. I think about 12ish to 15 years ago. 

Honestly guys the Titan Speeflo Hydralic Power Twin is "Beast Mode" for painting. Motor breaks down. Lift it out and set in the electric. NO wrench. NO DOWN TIME. This machine is so good its original format has never changed. Only tweaked. It has to be a 40 plus year old design. And it was Speeflo befor Titan bought them. So I do believe its originally an American company and design. Im almost sure but not 100% because I did not research that aspect. On a side note Graco has a machine that is the same format. Cant say who was first, again i didnt research but willing to bet Speeflo was.

I have nothing against Graco. They are great machines. And the first name brand for painting. Like I said i have one or 2. Well almost nothing. They are "the Brand". So you pay more up front. Sometimes a lot more. Repair parts are more. Sometimes a lot more. (Guys use Binford replacement parts when feasible And save a lot.)

But here is the real kicker for me. And it sold me even more on this machine. OHH if anyone has a titan speeflo in good condtion for sale let me know.

Real story this past week. The Graco being the older machine is my back up gas. Or secondary gas. We are real busy so i pulled it out. Sounded funny running. But I conciously ignored it. And just asked my other mechanic type painter guy to come over and listen to it. But he was also very busy on the other side of a huge project with the Titan spraying as well. And never made it. But by lunch time it must have threw a rod. I know what your going to say. Thats not the Graco pumps fault. It was the Little Honda 4 hp. I never had one blow in 30 years BTW. I love them and we are going to rebuild it. 
Here is why I like Titan more now. GRACO put the Pump/Clutch/Motor together that is causing me a headache right now. And when a headache has a name its very bad for me. Its a propritary motor too.
When i tried to simply find a replacement 4hp Im thinking this is a simple 300 dollar fix new. Or 100 bucks used if i call 'a guy". I think northern tool quoted me 350. But when he looked up my engine model number. Hold the phone. But no. That engine is specific to a paint sprayer with an electric clutch assembly. No other shelf 4hp will work. I can order it for you. For 469 plus 50 shipping and It will take 10 days. WTF. Theres more. The Clutch/Motor/Engine R and R is 300 bucks labor to boot. Because its a bear to get apart I am told. Not a easy or good scenario or solution in my world. I feel a headache coming on.

Now going back to Titan and the lift out motor. If that one had blown instead. I could have walked in Northern Tool walked out and slid an off the shelf 4hp or bought one from "a guy" for 100 bucks and slipped it in (OHHH Belt Drive) no tools. And done it on my lunch break. ZERO down time. Little cost. No fuss No tools. 

Now and this is just my opinion, for what its worth, but for me, forever Hands down Titan Speeflo Power Twin is the best machine ever made for a painter for spraying. Any you GRaco guys got one for sale. LOL! 

We are going to rebuild that Honda engine in house, because it does have a good pump. And put that sucker right back in service. 
And BTW it came with a free backup lower unit when I bought it for easy replacment in the field. Less down time. So yeah I still like Graco. And they do give free stuff too. Just prefer less down time and ease of operation and repair. Not knocking Graco at all. Like them a lot. Just not in bed with them. LOL! . 

The Paintman


----------



## the paintman (Feb 3, 2012)

Ohhh one thought I had after I posted. I'm not real fond of the new Graco electronics. Or Titans for that matter. Its all BS too. and more costly and something else to break down and cost an arm and a leg. I don't need a computer to tell me how much paint I have sprayed or when to repack my machine. When is the last time you guys looked at the digital display? Get rid of it already Graco. And pass along the savings to us. We don't like it and don't want to pay extra for it. Its another headache waiting to happen. 

And for what its worth. All the honest repair guys I know. And i am close freinds with several. Say stay away from the "digital box". I'm sorry. I hope that don't offend anyone. And I might be out of date on that. They could have improved them. But to me if the Titan Speeflo goes digital it will be ruined in my opinion and I will go buy the last one without it, knowing it will outlast my retirement too. :yes:

The Paintman


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I used to sell the old speeflo power twin in Socal to the tract home painters. Hands down the best airless I ever sold. Some painters told me they actually cleaned tiny chunks of rock out of their tips that had been smashed and pumped through those units. I wouldn't recommend it though. It was quite a beast to handle, and it was pretty expensive, but the people who bought them back in the late '80 are probably still using them if they are still painting. The ability to switch from gas to electric was pretty neat, and it wasn't very hard to do. Airlessco is a brand I have some knowledge of, and I believe they are in the same class as Graco myself. I have sold a few and never seemed to have any problems with them. Not very common in the states though.


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

mr4pt said:


> Graco
> 
> Made in USA, quality pumps, parts and accessories available at almost any paint store


That may have been true in the past, but no longer. Graco is now importing parts from manufacturing facilities in China. The pumps and kits may be assembled domestically allowing the "Made in USA" sticker, but many of the individual components are made in China.


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

Toolnut said:


> Isn't Graco made in USA, Titan made in china. Kinda narrows the choice for me.


Graco's headquarters is in Minneapolis MN, but see my previous post about origin of parts. More and more parts are manufactured in China.

Titan is located in Oakland, NJ. They do manufacture in the USA, but I wouldn't be surprised if some components are imported.


----------



## the paintman (Feb 3, 2012)

Proalliance coatings said:


> I used to sell the old speeflo power twin in Socal to the tract home painters. Hands down the best airless I ever sold. Some painters told me they actually cleaned tiny chunks of rock out of their tips that had been smashed and pumped through those units. I wouldn't recommend it though. It was quite a beast to handle, and it was pretty expensive, but the people who bought them back in the late '80 are probably still using them if they are still painting. The ability to switch from gas to electric was pretty neat, and it wasn't very hard to do. Airlessco is a brand I have some knowledge of, and I believe they are in the same class as Graco myself. I have sold a few and never seemed to have any problems with them. Not very common in the states though.


Glad to see someone else knows what I am talking about. And from a repair guy too. They have several sizes and price points and mine is a 4900 i believe. I got a good deal and it was no more than a comparable GPM than other comparable machines and less than the comparable Graco.
I think I will be in the market for another one soon. I want to see how this year pans out. Plus I might be buying a "new" van for me. :yes:


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

SprayRepairGuy said:


> Graco's headquarters is in Minneapolis MN, but see my previous post about origin of parts. More and more parts are manufactured in China.
> 
> Titan is located in Oakland, NJ. They do manufacture in the USA, but I wouldn't be surprised if some components are imported.


Titan is no longer in New Jersey. All of the operations are based in Minneapolis,Mn.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

I have an opportunity to buy a used speeflo 4900, electric only. I've never had a speeflo. The current owner bought it a couple years ago to spray level 5 surfacer. He took a bad fall and decided it was time to retire. He says it looks like new and has <500 gallons on it. Is there anything specific I should be looking at? Any idea on value? I'm going to check it out tomorrow.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

My vote: Graco....hands down.

I have both titan and graco and wish I didn't spend the money and upgrades on the titan. I've had more issues with the titans (brand new) in one year than I've had with Graco's in 3 years. Save your money and time and frustration, buy a graco.


----------

